# Who to Breed? -User's input wanted-



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok. I've had a heck of a time trying to get the fry to raise. My past spawns resulted in one fry (died), no fry (ate eggs), no fry (refused to breed), no fry (ate eggs) and now one one fry (currently alive in his little cup). I learned that Smitty is infertile and that Walter may just be too darn old. I want to try again but I want your guy's input on who. Who you think would be best? I'll post pictures so you can really see who I'm talking about. 
ok so first a little about the girl.
Popcorn- She's about 4 months old. She's a wildcard when it comes to genes but her dad was a HM and has the double tail geno. She's a white/blue marble, with a yellow cellophane butterfly pattern, and light dragons scaling. Pretty much fully grown and thick bodied. She's pretty easy to breed overall (tried once before).

Ok so these are the boys.
Patrick- My oldest boy, I've had him for a year. He's a HM blue/green/red in coloring. No marble or butterfly, just a normal colored fish with the red only on his pelvic fins. The rest of his body is a greenish blue. He's very metallic looking and he might have light dragon scaling as well. He's a big boy but now giant. Like I said he's kinda old, but recently, he's been maintaining a bubble nest. So maybe not too old huh?

Black Beard- One of my new boys. CT white, with iridescent scales and black marbling. He's just barley 2 inches, if only just. He's been making little bubble nests in his tank. 

Dizzy- My other new boy. He's a HMPK with dragon scales. He's little compared to my other boys. I think he may be too young, but what is too young for boys? I showed him his reflection and he started to wiggle. He's a greenish blue dragon scale with red and iridescent green on his fins. He's also got those beautiful black spots on his dorsal fin. 

Alright so the pics are in order of fish introduced.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I say Popcorn and Black Beard.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I too vote Black Beard, the colors match, although there is a question if you would get CT or not. Depends if Popcorn carries it.


----------



## DTailskatr (Mar 24, 2012)

I agree  I think popcorn and black beard as long as there wouldn't be any problem between a crowntail and double tail geno


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'd go with the halfmoon. 

BTW your HMPK boy looks like a wild hybrid (body and dorsal and anal fins).


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i like the HMPK, because it will sharpen the HM/DT edges, shortened fins, etc etc
i wouldn't breed Patrick because he will lack the energy that a young male will need, energy i mean he needs to be energetic.
the CT is beautiful, but i wouldn't want webbings in the spawn, unless you want to.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

MrVampire181 said:


> BTW your HMPK boy looks like a wild hybrid (body and dorsal and anal fins).


He's really young. I don't think he's fully grown but I can see the wild your talking about. Thats where the spots come from right:?



OK and the voting is showing Black Beard in the lead lol I'm going to go with the winner from the votes. Won't hurt my chances any


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Also found this while searching double tail CT http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6daZmR9ipQ


----------



## DTailskatr (Mar 24, 2012)

A double CT is possible!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I know, kinda makes want to attempt to get one...I thought he looked kinda neat.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

I'd go for Dizzy cause since he's multi he might bring out more color variations


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm going to start conditioning tonight, Black Beard is winning the poll


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Dizzy, you'll win next time, haha


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah. Besides Dizzy needs to get a bit bigger


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lol, true


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

I love the look of that double tail CT but how can you achieve that??? A CT male with a DT female? I'd love to attempt it.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Well I know my female has the double tail gene and I think my CT might as well. She has that knot (that and it was on her gene sheet when I bought her) and my male has a similar knot in his tail. Either way there is a slight chance of the babies having double tails. It's just weather or not they'll be CT or HM, or something completely different...


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Black Beard.


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow, I'd love to see how your bettas turn out. I love the look of the double tail crown tail.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

So do I. I'm hoping I'll get fry this time.  I've had a lot of disappointments.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Well after a couple days Black Beard just wasn't taking interest. No bubble nest, no wiggle no nothin. He built bubble nests in his other tank, grrr. And because I honestly think Dizzy might be too little I threw Patrick in there. No bubble nest yet but at the rate he was making them in the other tanks I expect a big one by the end of the day


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Are you conditioning correctly? Two weeks of good food several times a day and large water changes.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I do large water changes and lots of good food. Generally I let the fish tell me when their ready.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Some of my males will display two adjacent lines on their faceplates when they are ready, while others just make a large nest.

The last one I conditioned, I had him in 6 inches of water, heated to 80, live plants, fake plants, hidey hole, and did a variety of live, frozen, freeze dried and pellet foods  Works a LOT better with variety diet, temperature, etc. I show them the female (glass bowl, tube, floating tub, etc), for about an hour or so then remove her and do it again later than day, and they usually make a nest. The next day I do it again, but this time having her in a breeder's net, and it usually gets him rallied up to breed :lol:

Take in mind some male bettas are just not breeders  How old is Dizzy, do you think? Have you tried a different female? I have a few females, in case the first choice doesn't work out.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Dizzy is probably 2-4 months. I've had him for 3-4 weeks (I think) I moved him into a bigger tank to grow out a bit. When I first got him he was a bit under 2 inches and now he's a bit over. I'm giving all of my fishies a break. I have one little baby from my VT spawn that I'm taking care of. And either once he dies or grows big and strong I'll try to breed again.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

well with that fry try having him in a cycled tank. It actually helps a great deal  water changes, good foods... I think he'll do good =D

good luck for whenever you breed next!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks! I hope the little guy survives. It might be my fish, their not top quality, but I'm not breeding for show. I do have one decent female my sister bought me off of aquabid, but the fry isn't from her


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: well hey, most people breed some lovely pet store fishies. I finally got fish from edmonton, and not this store in town... and quality already SHOWS  :lol: Breeding is hard, and hey, as long as you know what to do with extra fry you cannot keep go for it  it's a learning experience, and if you have the patience it can work out!


----------

